# Our Children's Pictures Thread



## Ricci (Mar 1, 2007)

Hey just tho of this!! If u aren't paranoid why not make this a thread for posting our sweet wonderful handsome beautiful kids?

Ok I start first!!

This is Dorian hes 18 in March







This is Casey hes 17 in August






Last but not least ,Chris hes 13 now!




Older picture I cannot find the updated one yet ugh


----------



## daer0n (Mar 1, 2007)

Gosh girl! your kids are HANDSOME!!

Well, what can one expect with such a beautiful mother  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I'll post pics of my kiddos later too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

P.S.

Love your threads btw  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## semantje (Mar 1, 2007)

i dont have kids yet but would love to see everybody's kids, you sure did a good job battygirl!


----------



## Aprill (Mar 1, 2007)

okay, this is Mario, he's 6











this is Willow, she's 4











this is Trey, he is 15 months


----------



## daer0n (Mar 1, 2007)

Ok here are my kids.

This is Arwen, she is 1 and a half years old.






This is Yofiel, he is 9 years old.






And this is Zayden, he is 1 month and a week old.


----------



## Retro-Violet (Mar 1, 2007)

awwwwwww everyone has such goodlooking and super cute kids!

its just too adorable!


----------



## SherryAnn (Mar 1, 2007)

This is Hannah, she is 3 1/2:






This is Matthew, he turned 5 on Valentine's Day!:






This is Joshua (and me!) He is 6:


----------



## Sarah84 (Mar 1, 2007)

aww you all have gorgeous kids.

None for me yet, actually or ever for that matter


----------



## AngelaGM (Mar 1, 2007)

All the children look like angels


----------



## natalierb (Mar 1, 2007)

OMG! Everyone has the cutest kids! None for me yet!


----------



## Jesskaa (Mar 1, 2007)

SherryAnn, those boys of yours are going to be major heart breakers.

But, cute kids you all!


----------



## jdepp_84 (Mar 1, 2007)

Oh my  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> everyones kids are so adorable! Well I saw that canadian_gurl posted her baby, so here is mine  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Rocky, hes a patagonian conure, about 7 to 8 years old. I've had him for so long I forget! hehe. I adore him!!

Attachment 30990


----------



## Kimmers86 (Mar 1, 2007)

BattyGurl=Those boys are very handsome!!

SherryAnne=I can't believe those blue eyes! Gorgeous!

Daeron=Sooo cute!!!!!

Aprill=So adorable!

You all have such gorgeous kids! I don't have any of my own, just nephews  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I might post their pics later  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SherryAnn (Mar 1, 2007)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA! Don't let the innocent looks fool you! :lol: :add_wegbrech:


----------



## Shelley (Mar 1, 2007)

Everyone has cute and adorable children!

Well here is my child. He is four and half years old and acts innocent ,mischevious and is spoiled. Okay he is not human but he is my 'child'


----------



## LVA (Mar 1, 2007)

We have a thread on this here:

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f15...highlight=kids

every1 has beautiful children. thanx for sharing the pics  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## daer0n (Mar 1, 2007)

Exactly! lol


----------



## Ricci (Mar 1, 2007)

Awww aww and double aww the kids are soo cute all of them


----------



## dentaldee (Mar 2, 2007)

Here's my baby Justine (18 1/2) on the left.

Attachment 30991

what a bunch cutetypatutties!!!


----------



## KristieTX (Mar 2, 2007)

The kids are so cute, even the feathered ones.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## KatJ (Mar 2, 2007)

Here is my Lanacakes (Alana) she is 20 months now

she was about 16 months in this one i think (I cant really remember)







this is even older, about 9 months






and she took this one last night, i think its soooo cute






^sorry the pics are so big^


----------



## KimC2005 (Mar 2, 2007)

Super cute kiddos!!


----------



## crazy13eautiful (Mar 2, 2007)

Aw, for the girls who posted pics of their kids, they absolutely gorgeous!






My baby, though he's 2 yrs &amp; 2 months


----------



## daer0n (Mar 2, 2007)

What a CUTE puppy!! i love dogs, i want one too!

Well your baby is beautiful too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Ricci (Mar 2, 2007)

Lets not forget the other kids ,the yellow cute bird and Dog puppy!!

they r cute !!


----------



## SherryAnn (Mar 2, 2007)

SOOOOOO sweet! I love those fat little toddler feet. My boys have outgrown it, but my 3 year old still has them. That was my favorite thing to "nibble" on my babies! How precious is your daughter!!


----------



## breathless (Mar 2, 2007)

this is chayden's current pictures, taken last saturday. 6 months old;


----------



## Marisol (Mar 3, 2007)

All your kids are cute!


----------



## crazy13eautiful (Mar 4, 2007)

He can be a little devil sometimes, but it's mostly because I spoil him rotten &gt;.&lt; and thank you =]


----------



## CellyCell (Mar 5, 2007)

Aw. Look at all the bebes.


----------



## Jessica (Mar 5, 2007)

Chayden is such a ham!!!!! Look at him hamming it up to the camera!!!!

EVERYONE's babies on here human and furry are seriously ALL adorable!!!!!

ME TOO!!!!!! My husband and I don't want children. Besides we have his niece and my nephew who we spoil and send home  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. Actually my nephew is great birth control...lol...j/k. Actually he is my little man and he stays with us every other weekend.


----------



## Lia (Mar 5, 2007)

Awww, he's SOOOOOOO cute! And it seems like it was yesterday that you posted his first pictures on Mut!


----------



## niksaki (Mar 6, 2007)

*here are my two babes: *

*charlie (red* *hair) is 6 and* *abby* *is 4 (brown hair)was taken christmas eve just before going to a xmas eve party at the inlaws lol *

*charlie had just lost her two front teeth! lol*


----------



## daer0n (Mar 6, 2007)

Awwwww, your babies are ADORABLE and beautiful Nik  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Aprill (Mar 6, 2007)

Oh I love that cute red hair!


----------



## makeupwhore54 (Mar 6, 2007)

They are cute!

Everyone on here as beauiful kids. Im waiting on my god baby then ill post pics  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jennycateyez (Mar 6, 2007)

wow everybody here has such beautiful kid's!!!!


----------



## makeupwhore54 (Mar 6, 2007)

Omg! Nic they are beautiful! Charlie looks soo cute missing her teeth.


----------



## Sarah84 (Mar 6, 2007)

awww even more cute kiddies  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SherryAnn (Mar 6, 2007)

These babies are all so beautiful!


----------



## Ricci (Mar 6, 2007)

"sniff" "sniff"

I want a baby girl so bad


----------



## rlise (Mar 6, 2007)

omg everyones lil kids or animals are too darn cute!

here are my lil slice's of heaven!







chase 3, tanner, 1, karl (daddy)






here is chase , about 2 weeks ago! being a goofball!






and tanner... the major pig in my house! him eating the jello! yum! LMAO


----------



## daer0n (Mar 6, 2007)

Awwww, your boys are super adorable and handsome, and so is your bf  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Gorgeous family you have  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jdepp_84 (Mar 6, 2007)

I just had to come back and check out all the adorable children. THey are soooooo cute.

And of course, here is my baby rocky again. His feet look so funny in this pic. Attachment 31160


----------



## Ricci (Mar 6, 2007)

Aww i want a bird so badAww wut a handsome bunch!


----------



## Jennifer (Mar 7, 2007)

everyone's babies are soooooo beautiful! thanks for sharing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Makeup-aholic (Mar 7, 2007)

Heres my little man James 3 years old


----------



## Jennifer (Mar 9, 2007)

how adorable!!!


----------



## reginaalear (Mar 9, 2007)

AWW!! Everyone's kids are sooo cute!!!


----------



## Bec688 (Mar 10, 2007)

Arn't they all prescious  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> You all have such beautiful kids

Niksaki - your youngest daughter Abby looks just like her mummy!


----------



## niksaki (Mar 10, 2007)

LOL everyone says that! thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## niksaki (Mar 10, 2007)

LOL everyone says that! thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MindySue (Mar 11, 2007)

oh my god! your girls are so beautiful..i love charlies red hair! adorable. ahh you guys, this thread is making me want kids,,and im only 17!! haha..yeah..ive had a dream of having 2 girls for like my whole life!


----------



## vanja (Mar 24, 2007)

All children on this thread are sooo adorable! Thanks for sharing!

I don't have any photos to share yet, although in September/October I will be able to (I'm due September 28th).  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## StereoXGirl (Mar 24, 2007)

Aww...they're all so cute!!!!

Here's my baby. lol.











Here's a pic I took of my nephew (I haven't met my niece yet)...


----------



## Jennifer (Mar 25, 2007)

congrats!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

they're sooooooooooooooooooooooooo cute!!!


----------



## xXMelissaXx (Mar 25, 2007)

You all have such cute kids!


----------



## jennycateyez (Mar 29, 2007)

here's alexa... she's 5 1/2 month's now.


----------



## Ricci (Mar 29, 2007)

Omg Jenny shes so beautiful!


----------



## tipsytopsy (Mar 29, 2007)

oh my.. all your kiddies are so cute and good looking... pictures are all so natural and beautiful....


----------



## Jennifer (Mar 29, 2007)

oh, my godd!!! she is soooo adorable! i love the first pic especially  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jennycateyez (Mar 29, 2007)

awww thanx girls!


----------



## Aquilah (Mar 30, 2007)

Everyone has such adorable kids! Although, I'm partial to wanting to steal Jennifer's Alexa  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Here's pics of my girls... This is from the snow storm we had back in February... They're playing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

















And here's Kylie's fave pose... The pirate! Argh! LOL!


----------



## Aprill (Mar 30, 2007)

they are too cute Aquilah


----------



## jennycateyez (Mar 30, 2007)

they are so beautiful! maybe one day we can trade :moa:


----------



## Aquilah (Mar 30, 2007)

Now is good... I'll send the 9 y.o. right on over LOL!


----------



## Jennifer (Mar 30, 2007)

awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww!!!!!!!!!!!! i love them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Ricci (Apr 1, 2007)

Updated pic of my youngest Boy Took this today before he went to a friends hes 13 now


----------



## Jennifer (Apr 1, 2007)

he's such a cutie!


----------



## Aprill (Apr 1, 2007)

he looks like you Ricci


----------



## Ricci (Apr 1, 2007)

Yeah?


----------



## brewgrl (Apr 2, 2007)

my son maverick... he's SOO his dad's son.


----------



## Jennifer (Apr 2, 2007)

OH, MY GOD!!!!!! I LOOOOOOOOOOOVE HIS MOHAWK! he is soooooooooooooooooooooooo cute!


----------



## brewgrl (Apr 2, 2007)

Thanks! he's our littlerock star. it's so funnybecause his hair ONLY grows in a strip on the top of his head so when its down, he looks like a balding old man-baby.


----------



## Ricci (Apr 2, 2007)

Oh dear lord ... look at that cute baby!Aww so cute!! She looks like her Dad (Kylie)


----------



## jennycateyez (Apr 2, 2007)

i agree with jen.... he's a cutie!!!

omg i freakin love his hair!!! and his outfit is adorable!


----------



## Blondeplaymate (Apr 5, 2007)

here my baby Gabriela Rose shes 1 year 1/2 this pic i took 2 days ago


----------



## KimC2005 (Apr 14, 2007)

oh she is sooo stinkin' cute!!


----------



## Geek (Apr 14, 2007)

Here are some new ones of Cameron age 6 and Carissa age 9 months


----------



## LovinPigments (Apr 14, 2007)

tony....your kids are absoluetly adorable!!!!! i love camerons hair!


----------



## tinktink22 (Apr 14, 2007)

such cute kids!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## plainandsimple (May 24, 2007)

What handsome young men! What do you do with all that testosterone in the house!

What a lovely girl. You must be proud!


----------



## prettypretty (May 24, 2007)

cute kids!!

Here are my 2 sons..







Saad is 3 and a half.






Nasser is 20 months old..


----------



## LilDee (May 24, 2007)

omg! everyone has such cute kids!


----------



## Aprill (May 24, 2007)

they are so cute


----------



## Ricci (May 24, 2007)

Very cute Boys


----------



## baghdad_rose (May 24, 2007)

ohhh! How cute!....


----------



## chantelle8686 (May 24, 2007)

here is 2 pics of my daughter. she is now 13months. pics are of her in the bath and easter!!! sorry about bad pics were done on fone

Attachment 33586

Attachment 33587


----------



## Ricci (May 24, 2007)

Aww very adorable


----------



## Bexy (Jun 7, 2007)

Here are my twins, they are 5. First one was about 2 months back, and the 2nd is their first day of pre k, about 2 weeks ago.


----------



## ~Crystal~ (Jun 8, 2007)

These are my babies


----------



## Ricci (Jun 8, 2007)

Hahah oh yeah!! It can be tough Im Im very proud my oldest 2 are Roofing (work)

And my youngest is an easy Teen!!

OMG so beautiful!! awwwHaha awww Bexy they are adoable!! Awww I want her!! Always wanted another child (girl)hehehe


----------



## pinkdaisylove (Jun 8, 2007)

Do pets count as children?! Well I would hope so!






Gizmo is the grey and white

Ozzy is the tiger


----------



## Ricci (Jun 8, 2007)

Hahah of course!!

Cute cats and cute names!!


----------



## MindySue (Jun 8, 2007)

Bexy They Are So Cute!


----------



## EyeCandyDiva (Jun 8, 2007)

I don't have an physical children yet, but I have 3 god kids, oh and my fur-child Bey-Bey.

Bryanna 5

Kimira 3

Amir 1

My god-neice Amira.

Here are pics of Bey-Bey, Amir and Amira.






Amira






Amir






Bey-Bey


----------



## Ricci (Jun 8, 2007)

They are simply adorable!!


----------



## makeupwhore54 (Jun 9, 2007)

I got newish pictures of my baby. My god-daughter Jazmyne Brooke!

These are all around 2months old. Im suprised she looks so happy. She hates the flash on cameras


----------



## Ricci (Jun 9, 2007)

Aww very adorable I love babies

Here is a picture I just tok half hour ago of my two youngest

17 in Aug and 13 Casey &amp; Chris


----------



## RachaelMarie (Jul 1, 2007)

Everyone,

You're kids are adorable!


----------



## DakotaJade (Jul 8, 2007)

aww sherryanne your kids are really cute!!!!

All of them are ADORABLE!!!


----------



## Sreyomac (Aug 15, 2007)

All of your kids are so cute.... I want a GIRL!!!! Soon iI hope! Here is my pride and joy: He is two now but i would like to show you some older ones as well.....


----------



## Aprill (Aug 15, 2007)

awww look at those eyes!!!!!


----------



## KittyM (Dec 4, 2007)

Aww so many cuties!!!!

We had a simular thread a while back, but I`ll post a new pic of my angel.

She`s soon to be 5.

Attachment 37675


----------



## lummerz (Dec 4, 2007)

Charlize Brown

almost 4

Attachment 37678


----------



## glitter_vertigo (Dec 4, 2007)

Everyone's babies are SOOO pretty! My goodness! :inlove3:


----------



## MACmaniac (Dec 4, 2007)

Here is my lil Diva! I already posted some other pics from her first modeling gig - but here are some more!

Love her dimples!







Tryin to be innocent






This past Halloween - she was a princess






This was 4th of July this year, I had dyed part of her hair pink!


----------

